# Eisberg 240l



## keshy2 (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe mir ein Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Gekauft und finde das teil sehr cool
meine frage kann ich die Schläuche gegen eine UV schlauch tauschen ? wenn ja welche muss ich kaufen ? und wie lang dürften die sein damit die Pumpe es auch schaft ?
wall will denn Radiator auf mein Cooler Master HAF X oben haben 

MFG


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juni 2013)

gehört hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## dragonlort (19. Juni 2013)

Um deine Frage zu beantwortet, ja du kannst andere Schläuche drauf machen. Und die lange musste auch gehen.


----------



## keshy2 (19. Juni 2013)

Alles klar danke


----------

